# Job offer rejected after signing contract



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking for some advice on behalf of a friend.

Buddy of mine got offered a job in Dubai while he was working in Abu Dhabi. He resigned from the Abu Dhabi job and was granted 4 weeks gardening leave. The contract for the new job in Dubai had been signed and he was meant to start shortly after the end of the gardening leave period.

A few days ago the company in Dubai calls to apologise that the powers that be have ordered a recruitment freeze and that the job is no longer available. 

The job in Abu Dhabi that he resigned from is now no longer available.

Surely this is illegal? Is there anything he can do?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

notoriouseddie said:


> Surely this is illegal?


I guess so, the contract should be enforced anyway ...

But, what I wonder is, couldn't they just have him fired within the probation period (ie also on first day on the job) for no reason? I guess it's the risk you bear chaning jobs... Very unfortunate situation indeed.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bearing in mind that employment here is governed by the Ministry of Labour and this was not an MoL contract, I doubt it. He doesn't have a visa and it doesn't sound as though his visa was even in process. It's a very unfortunate situation but I think even if he were to take legal advice, there wouldn't be much he could do. Put it this way, even if you are on a visa, you can be terminated without reason if your employer pays you x amount of months' salary.


----------

